# black spots in fish meat



## jfloro955 (Jan 23, 2008)

I caught some fish in a small lake in medina called hubard lake and all the fish have little black spots in the meat does anyone no what this is, not sure I should eat them


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Ask the guys on this site: http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/


----------



## waterwolf (May 18, 2007)

i have caught lots of gills from ponds with black specks in meat have ask grandparents about this we have all eaten them for years


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

There are some previous posts on it. Search black spot.

The spots are parasites of the fish. Supposed to be harmless to eat as long as the fish is cooked.


----------



## Deckman (Jan 15, 2009)

Parasite,usually worms, I throw them all back. A DNR guy told me they're safe to eat but, I don't know about you, I throw em back no need eating that crap if you don't have to.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish_diseases/neascus.html


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Pepper???


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I also talked to the dnr about this and he said it's completely safe.I have eaten a lot with those in it hasn't hurt me yet(as far as I know). Just think of it as extra protein.


----------



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

jfloro, are you talking about the lake at hubbard valley county park? i just moved to seville and hubbard valley is right down the road from me. i didnt know you could fish there.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

You can fish Hubbard. You could get a canoe or yak on it, but there's pretty much just shore access, otherwise.

Most of the gills I have caught at AEP have those black spots. As mentioned earlier, just pretend it is pepper. It won't hurt you.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

i go to cananda every year for the past 8 yrs and the yellow perch where we fish are loaded with them. we were told by the lodge owner and guides not to eat them cause they are parasites and worms. wont see me eating them thats for sure. 10 yrs from now, u may get some black spots yourself.


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

To my past experience, the fish with the parasites do not taste well at all either. Have mostly seen this in bluegill and crappie, coming out of ponds with lots of vegetation and algae. I Will not eat them again.


----------



## jfloro955 (Jan 23, 2008)

yea thats the lake lots of nice blue gill 9in and some nice crappy caught a 15 in last year through ice. and bass


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think it was the latest infisherman mag that has an article explaining exactly what they are. And they say harmless to humans.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

We eat lots of gross stuff without realizing it but thats ok...ignorance is bliss...
I have always thrown them back because even if it is safe you know that you are most definitely eating a gross parasitic worm of some sort...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Black crapps and bass had them from the pits I grew up on. Might explain my appetite for fresh fish!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

devildog#1 said:


> I think it was the latest infisherman mag that has an article explaining exactly what they are. And they say harmless to humans.


That's correct. According to the mag, the parasite is completely harmless to humans. It starts in snails, moves into fish, and then into birds of prey. That's pretty much the life cycle. Provided you cook the fish properly, you won't run into any problems. Of course, the "look" of something may be enough to turn you off.

According to Andrew Zimmern of Bizarre Foods, testicles taste great. You won't see my trying those any time ever, even if they're perfectly "healthy" to eat.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> It starts in snails, moves into fish, and then into birds of prey. That's pretty much the life cycle. Provided you


From what I've read, the snails have the parasite to start. Birds such as Blue Herons eat the snails. The Herons poop in the water, and the parasites fins another host, most often the fish.


I don't care if it's not harmful to humans. I'm not eating any fish that has Heron poop parasites in it.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Black spots, the other white meat!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

DanAdelman said:


> We eat lots of gross stuff without realizing it but thats ok...ignorance is bliss...
> I have always thrown them back because even if it is safe you know that you are most definitely eating a gross parasitic worm of some sort...


Just wonering how you throw them back? If this is the tiny black specks in the meat that I have seen you cannot tell that they are there untill you clean them.


----------



## jfloro955 (Jan 23, 2008)

yea I would have thrown mine back to If I had an X- ray machine on hand to see through the skin


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, almost always if a fish has black spots in the meat they are also present in the fins if you look closely.
It looks like pepper flakes and pretty easy to see.


----------

